# Middle Fork video



## garfishh (Jun 22, 2012)

July 11-17. Level was just under 2 feet when we put-in at Boundary Creek. 

Middle Fork July 11-17, 2013 - YouTube


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Tons of water in that.Nice video.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice!
What boat?


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for stoking my iderho fix with a nice water vid. Thanks also for editing out hitting the yellow headed bowsprit with the oar 4 or 5 times.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the video. It was fun trying to figure out where you were. I'll ask also....what brand & size boat?
Man Oh Man do I miss the Middle Fork. No Main Salmon and no MF this summer makes me want to cry.


----------



## garfishh (Jun 22, 2012)

It's a 14 foot SOTAR I borrowed from a buddy in Twin for the trip. Looks kinda short in the video. The yellow helmeted one in the front of the boat is my hippie son, Bryce. It was his first ever trip to Idaho and, of course, his first Middle Fork trip. He broke his arm in a late night bicycle crash a couple of weeks before the trip. He was supposed to be paddle boat power for the trip leader's paddle boat . . . ended up being bow ballast for the gear boat. It was great having him on board during the first two days to help me dislodge from all the rocks I kept getting stuck on. By the time we finished our trip, he was trying to figure out how he could move to Idaho!


----------

